# tecumseh h60



## curtb (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello..i have an older ariens snowblower with an h60..question is..i have chance to get an h70 motor to replace blown h60..will it bolt up and will pulley fit on h70 crank..any help appreciated


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You'll have to measure the crankshaft. The footprint should be the same - the H50, 60 and 70 all basically the same physical size.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

As Paul said, base should bolt up fine. Even if the crank is a different diameter, you can still do it as long as the shaft comes out the same distance as the existing one.

I'm doing this exact change on a very old Ariens. It has a blown large frame 4hp motor with a 3/4" shaft. I located an 8hp motor with a 1" shaft. I'm just going to purchase another pulley from McMaster Carr and re-locate mounting holes for the new motor. The good news is that there's a lot of room on top of the housing where the motor mounts to be able to do these changes. I got the blower for nothing and aside from the blown motor is in excellent shape. Lots of repower options!!! Let us know how you make out!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

dawgpile said:


> As Paul said, base should bolt up fine. Even if the crank is a different diameter, you can still do it as long as the shaft comes out the same distance as the existing one.
> 
> I'm doing this exact change on a very old Ariens. It has a blown large frame 4hp motor with a 3/4" shaft. I located an 8hp motor with a 1" shaft. I'm just going to purchase another pulley from McMaster Carr and re-locate mounting holes for the new motor. The good news is that there's a lot of room on top of the housing where the motor mounts to be able to do these changes. I got the blower for nothing and aside from the blown motor is in excellent shape. Lots of repower options!!! Let us know how you make out!


Nice thing about the old Ariens, they used real (Timken) tapered roller bearings and a cast-iron box for the auger drive. Built like a brick sh*t house! I gave away a 4HP unit with no engine for $20 about 2 years ago - didn't feel like re-powering it and selling it, but the guy put an engine on and loves it. It was probably from around 1974.
As Dawgpile sez, you can get different pulleys too if the crank is a different O.D.- we use McMaster Carr too, because they have like everything in their catalog but they charge a premium for that advantage.


----------

